# Beware of buying SPs overseas :(



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I recently saw a bulk quantity of grubs on ebay and thought they looked pretty good, and the price was great so I bid on them, won them, paid for them, and then today I got a letter from customs saying that my lures are being held under quarantine until the manufacturer(whoever they may be) submits a letter on their company letter head from one of the directors of the company stating that the lures contain no organic or biological material. I wish I had known this before, not holding my breath for a response from these people as they are in singapore and probably don't speak english. Who knows, miracles have happened... havn't they?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

This is a regular problem with import of sps.

SPs are not popular in Singapore, if the stocks in tackle stores are any indication. I have bought some and one pattern caught fish (my son would only use this one until we ran out - a no-name watermelon 3" curltail grub) but no success on the others.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

This problem was recently discussed on the Ausfish site along with some other problems importing tackle, I have bought lots of stuff this way without problems my sister on the other hand had her goods seized the first time she did it as the value of them was too high I think and she had to pay duty which killed her savings. I think what you require from memory is a material safety data sheet MSDS if you google your product with msds after it you may find the required paperwork as a lot of these are available online. Good luck


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I might have suspected this if there was any mention of 'scents' or such in the listing, what harm would you suspect of some little bits of plastic?  
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll ... %3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Before you deem all is lost, contact the seller and ask him to foward the info. He had a good ebay history and Singaporians have English as a first language. I'm sure he wouldnt like a negative on his good little business. Hope it works out as those grubs look pretty good. You think customs would be able to test them themselves rather then relying on a letter from some importer.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Holy crap, I got an email back within the hour and he is faxing through the info to customs today. :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

There you go, another miracle! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Love the description in their ebay listing!! hehe

*Item location: GRUBS THAT CATCHES FISHES !!!..., Singapore *

I'll be asking you periodically thru the day at Big W if your Grubs that Catches Fishes have caught you any Fishes mate :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I hopes they does catches me some fishes after all this!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Dallas, I think you'd be far better off asking for a Real Life Testimonial By Mark in Victoria


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

This forum is absoluteley awesome, and that goes for the people on it. YakAtak shares a problem, others share some info, Breambo makes a suggestion, YakAtak follows through and gets an answer. Looks like problem solved. :shock: :lol: YES!!!!! AWESOME.

The only problem now is how we can all go yakking with YakAtak and share his big bag of sps and use those grubs that catche fishes!!!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Info has been sent to AQIS and now hopeful of getting my lures, hmm, now to plan a test run to sees if theys catches the fishes.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Them there grubs look pretty good YakAtak, so I hope all comes through for you. And at a great price too.

Chris


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Tony, the staff that I spoke to were flat out speaking english, I couldnt' understand their names even. Anyway, ya get that. 
Chris, I thought they looked pretty good, certainly won't be running out of em in a long time.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

You can always melt em down and make your own lures.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Got the good word from AQIS today, my grubs are back in the POST system. 8)


----------

